# Kitchen faucet removal



## plumb1 (May 2, 2009)

Trying to replace my old kitchen faucet.  Under the sink there is a brass tube that runs between the handles to carry water to the faucet and the sprayer.  It appears that I have to remove the faucet from the top, but not sure how to do that.  It would seem if this were in fact the case, there would be some way to grip the base on top of the sink to unscrew it, but it is completely round and smooth.

Hate to break it trying to "wrench" it out of there.


----------



## Redwood (May 2, 2009)

Yes the top stuff comes off and the faucet drops down.

I can't say exactly how with out knowing make and model..

If you know the make and model post it. If not post a pic.


----------



## DaveyDIY (May 2, 2009)

My kitchen faucet detaches from underneath & is pulled free (and up) from the top


----------



## Redwood (May 2, 2009)

Right but this poster has one that has a tube going across underneath from valve to spout to valve. So it comes out below....


----------



## plumb1 (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.  I finally got it off by prying (and beating) the faucet portion off, which allowed me access to screw the base trim off.  Took about 4hours to get the old one out and fifteen minutes to get the new one on.  But it's done.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 7, 2009)

So, faucets like this one:






and this one:





install from above.

But a faucet like this one:






installs from below?

Izatrite?


----------



## Redwood (May 7, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> So, faucets like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep! :agree:


----------

